# FPE Stab Lok panels



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

FPE panels make a fair paper weight, pretty good door stop, and really good trash can filler.


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

K&R said:


> Ok I am planning on bidding a commercial job which has a FPE Stab Lok panel. I have never liked the panel design. I have seen alot of the breakers get loose over time and start arcing. I am thinking of adding in a new 200A panel into the estimate and explaining why I did this. How do you feel about the Stab Lok equipment?


I don't think what you like about FPE has anything to do with the prospective customers bid award.

I know if you insist on 'adding it in', with or without your explanation, _will not_ win you the bid.

Try a seperate line item adder to bid with your, with your very diplomatic explaination about your concerns. Good luck . . .

Best Wishes Everyone in 2008


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

HighWirey said:


> Try a seperate line item adder to bid with your, with your very diplomatic explaination about your concerns.


Or an $X deduct to include the new panel 

Tell him: "I gotta allow that much for the pricey new breakers and all the aggravation and call backs I know I'll be up against if we are forced to keep the FP in place."


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

The FPE Stab Locs never had an issue as long as they were never energized.

There are several explanations of FPE.

*F*ix* P*rior to *E*nergizing.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

fire prooved electrically


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

F*****g poor equipment


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

K&R said:


> Ok I am planning on bidding a commercial job which has a FPE Stab Lok panel. I have never liked the panel design. I have seen alot of the breakers get loose over time and start arcing. I am thinking of adding in a new 200A panel into the estimate and explaining why I did this. How do you feel about the Stab Lok equipment?


Here is an article about FPE panels. Maybe give them a copy of this along with your estimate - 

http://www.snapdrive.net/files/507790/fpe.pdf


----------

